# Happy Hatch Day...



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

to my three old ladies who turned 4 yesterday. I don't have a picture of just them that is recent since they have all now really integrated as a flock. It took a long time for Rachel not to be a witch to the youngsters but after having spent a broody period earlier this summer she seems to have decided she doesn't have to chase them every day. They are still laying although not quite so prolifically as when they were younger, but that also could be related to how hot it has been.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy hatch day ladies !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Hatch Day, sweet girls!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha. Happy Hatch day. Sounds so funny.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it didn't quite make sense to say happy birthday to them now did it?  Today is the anniversary of my going to collect them at the Post Office.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

So photos are in order, Catherine.


I suspect you are right about your hens not laying because it has been so very hot.


Have you ever put a broody hen in cool water? I tried that when Henrietta went broody, but it did not seem to make any difference. She was not at all upset about being put in the water.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna I haven't tried that with broody girls. Generally I just try to make sure I kick them out of the nest box as often as I can while they are sitting. I collect eggs more than 1x per day so whoever is sitting doesn't actually feel ownership of any eggs and offer tasty treats like bananas and tomatoes so she gets some nutrition and water into her. Since we usually have more eggs than we can consume ourselves if somebody stops laying because she is broody I don't mind so much so long as I know she is eating and drinking at least minimally. I've heard of people losing broodies because they starved or died of lack of water.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Hatch Day, Lily CD RE, and pretty girlie hens !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Hatch Day sweet ladies. My SIL has chickens and just brought me a dozen eggs -yeah.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Asta's Mom that is lucky for you to have an in house supplier of fresh eggs. What kinds of chickens and how many does your SIL keep?


I did take some pictures the other day, if you are interested they are here. https://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/264985-lily-chickens.html


----------

